# 10 Weeks Out



## shortstuff (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok due to a major popularity or some major whoring I am beginning a new journal    As of right now I am at nine weeks and 6 days til the first competition.  And on Tuesday at 6:15 I am getting my BF done underwater so I will have a total accurate, more so then the freaking pinch method  LOL, reading of where I am at.

So here is my split and I am doing a carb up every 6 days.

 Sunday-legs
Monday-Chest, abs and AM 30min cardio
Tuesday-HIIT
Wednesday-Back and abs and 30min am cardio
Thursday-Shoulder, 30 min AM cardio
Friday-Arms, abs 30 min AM cardio
Saturday-HIIT
Sunday-calves and abs 30 min AM cardio
Monday-Chest, abs 30 min AM cardio
Tuesday-HIIT
Wednesday-Back, abs 30 min AM cardio
Thursday-Shoulders 30 min AM cardio
Friday-HIIT and abs
Saturday-Arms and 30 min AM cardio
Sunday-Legs


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 27, 2003)

Well shorty this is what i suggest for your meals for right now...maybe the trainer will view this and then we can all make some changes. k 

Weight days:
(6:00am M-F & 9:00am S-S) Meal one: grapefruit, 6 egg whites, 2 whole eggs
(9:00am M-F) Meal two: 1.5 scoops of protein powder, 1 tbsp hemp or flax, tomato
(12:00pm) Meal three: 5 oz chicken breast, 1/2 cup brown rice, 2 cups of lettuce or spinach
(3:00pm) Meal four: tin of tuna, 1 tsp hemp or flax, cucumbers
TRAIN
(post weights) Meal five: 5 oz red meat or fish, cucumbers
(1.5 hours later) Meal six: 1.5 scoops of protein powder and celery if your really hungry

Cardio days:
(6:00am M-F & 9:00am S-S) Meal one: 1/3 cup of oats, 6 egg whites, 1 whole eggs
(9:00am M-F) Meal two: 1.5 scoops of protein powder, 1 tbsp hemp or flax, tomato
(12:00pm) Meal three: 5 oz turkey, 2 cups of steamed greens
(3:00pm) Meal four: tin of tuna, 1 tsp hemp or flax, cucumbers
TRAIN
(post weights) Meal five: 5 oz chicken breast, cucumbers
(1.5 hours later) Meal six: 1.5 scoops of protein powder and celery if your really hungry

Every 6-7 days (on a weight day) have: a banana, 3 oz yams, and 1 cup of brown rice plus 1 tbsp hemp oil at instead of Meal six.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 27, 2003)

*of course you had to know that i was gonna give you my opinion on your workouts too *

Monday- Chest & Abs 
Tuesday- 20 HIIT & 20 cardio
Wednesday- Back & Abs
Thursday- Shoulders & 45 min AM cardio
Friday- Arms & Abs 
Saturday- 20 HIIT & 20 cardio
Sunday- Rest

Monday- Chest, Abs & 45 min AM cardio
Tuesday- Legs
Wednesday- Arms & Abs
Thursday-20 HIIT & 20 cardio
Friday- Shoulders & Abs
Saturday- Rest
Sunday- Back, Abs & 20 HIIT & 20 cardio


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh I was waiting for it, and only that much cardio?????????????????


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Oh I was waiting for it, and only that much cardio?????????????????



yes i believe that you are doing way too much cardio for 10 weeks out...sometimes if you take a step back you progress better...this way you can also concentrate on lifting heavy and still having energy to function throughout the rest of your day...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 27, 2003)

wow, what am i going to do with all this free time  LOL  And energy  LOL  I am going to be bouncing off the walls,    or something  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 27, 2003)

-enjoy the process more
-have energy to lift heavy
-do some old fashion cardio 
-enjoy the summer
-get all the other things ready for your competition
-practice posing
-think of new sexual postitions 
-tan 
-get suits made
-practice posing
-cook meals
-im whore
-bake pies for jenny 

just a few suggestions on what to do with your time


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 27, 2003)

I think i am in love with all those suggestions..............especially the ones involving cardio, whoring and jenny


----------



## Jenny (Jul 27, 2003)

Great new journal Pam!  Feel free to whore in my new journal, cause I'll be whoring herel  
Will we get new pics of you as well?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

Oh Jenny you are so cute.  Yes you will get new pics, and they will be tonight.    Four to be exact  LOL  Ok time to eat because I slept in til 6am for the first time in forever     Morning J'Bo!!!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 28, 2003)

Pam I agree totally with J'bo keep the carbs in on meal 3 to help push your self on weight training. More muscle burns more fat then cardio alone.  Her and I discusssed this and I back her 100%.  I follow the same methodology. Have carbs from meal 3 to keep glyocgen levels full to push you through your workouts and when my caloires drop in another week the meal still stays except that on non training days meal 3 is just chicken and veggies.   Plus with school done and stopping other job your body stress levels will be minimiazed and you will even get stonger and leaner


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Yes you will get new pics, and they will be tonight.    Four to be exact  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

Jenny you are soooooooooooooooooooo cute     I am nervous though becuase I feel still so icky from it being that time of the month    

Ok HAN I am glad you agree, and I know you a million things to concentrate on your training, so I am glad ou agree.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

i am with jenny on the pics....we neeeeeeeeeeed them


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

Ok Ok Ok Ok Ok Ok     

By 8pm my time tonight there will be pictures


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

What kind of pictures can we expect?  bikini?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

Yikes scary though, maybe  LOL  LOL  LOL    Maybe sports bra and shorts, I am a wuss at this, especially after just switching diets and everything and feeling poopy


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

Good Luck SS!!! Your going to do Awesome!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks Stacey, how are you doing???  You and your white teeth


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

C'mon, you look fab, don't worry!  

Are you whoring at work now? I've been waiting for you and J'bo and the others all day, have been SO bored here today.. No Justin highlights today either, that's usually what I look forward to during these boring work days..


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Thanks Stacey, how are you doing???  You and your white teeth



Oh Lordy.. me and my white teeth are doing great
 LoL.. thanks girl!!!! 

and stop worrying about the pictures woman.. I'm sure your going to look awesome!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

Jenny, what's Planche Holds? I need new ideas for todays ab work!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey Jenny.. do we all get online at about the same time?? You said you have been waiting for us all day.. u poor thing!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

Yeah, you do! These damn time zones!!  Though I would probably not get ANY work done if you guys were here all day 
Am leaving in 10 mins


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

Um J'Bo hun you may have to help me by explaining that ab workout, I am sooooooooooo lost on what the last two are.  LOL


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm with ya Pam, I wanna know those too..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

And fast, cause I'm leaving for shoulder and ab work in 10 mins..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

Jenny she is trying to kill me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

Oooh, new ideas for shoulders too, thanks Jenny!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Yeah, you do! These damn time zones!!  Though I would probably not get ANY work done if you guys were here all day
> Am leaving in 10 mins



Ohh cool! Lucky you leaving in 10 minutes!!!
I know our time zones are crazy huh!! Thats funny that we all get online at the same time!! Guess you know when we are running late huh?!! 

Have fun!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

Pam, you've asked her to!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

I know  LOL  I like it though, as long as it is a hot chick trying to kill me  LOL    I need it though    Got ta have something for Darren to rub


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

Yoga/Pilates: Plank position
This is a tough core-strength pose, so don???t be surprised if you can only hold it for a few seconds at first. Start facedown on the floor. Prop yourself up on your forearms, with your elbows directly underneath your shoulders. Keeping your legs and torso flat as a plank (thus the name), raise your body and balance on your elbows and toes. Look down at the floor in front of you so you don???t strain your neck. Aim to hold the pose for 10 to 30 seconds, and then work up to a minute or more.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

Haha, Stace, yah, sometimes I do..  On real boring days I do


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Jenny.. do we all get online at about the same time?? You said you have been waiting for us all day.. u poor thing!!


sorry i meant plank holds....damn french again


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

I LOVE Doing plank holds!!! They are KILLER!!!!!!!!!!!

ya me too.. I was looking at the way J'bo spelled it.. thinking Hmmm?? She must be right..she IS the ab expert.. lol!!!!!

crazy chick


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

Well I am excited for thursday then!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

oh no i am not gonna kill you babe. we had a deal remember. i give you one of my shoulders and you give me one of your legs  now i am trying to help you build the other shoulder


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Yoga/Pilates: Plank position
> This is a tough core-strength pose, so don???t be surprised if you can only hold it for a few seconds at first. Start facedown on the floor. Prop yourself up on your forearms, with your elbows directly underneath your shoulders. Keeping your legs and torso flat as a plank (thus the name), raise your body and balance on your elbows and toes. Look down at the floor in front of you so you don???t strain your neck. Aim to hold the pose for 10 to 30 seconds, and then work up to a minute or more.



Oh, I've done those before! They make me  

Okay, time to go!! Talk to you later girls


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

Bye jenny    

Oh I know hun, I like to say I am scared but am more excited  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

J'Bo when your done with SS you have a project over here (ME) LMAO.. 

Bye Jenny!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

that should take you til next Monday since i am gonna be busy this week with shoot prep and putting out fires  i wish 

and dont let jenny scare you about the plank holds  they arent that bad....wait til we do them siedways and with one leg  ab routines are my fav. just ask my bucket carrying clients


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

LOL  Oh and I will join that club soon    You are so cute!!!!!!!!!  BRB off to work i go


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm thinking about going back to my tuna and diet coke shakes with some hemop oil HMMM sounds good I used them before and they weren;t bad


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

that sounds gross


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

HAN your a sicko.
Put that repulsive crap in your journal damnit


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

i mean it si taking me 30 min to chud this protein shake, man these just don't taste good period anymroe


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

try the orange vanilla from Pro Lab....tastes like a melted creamsicle....mmmmmmm


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

i will have to try, this stuff is making me feel icky


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

Oh my goodness, am going to have to do the hemp oil with vinegar and and like the recipe j'bo gave me, cause my tumy is not doing so hot right now.  Got the shakes


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

no just do plain cucs only if your hungry.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

what is cucs?? I have been meaning to ask you that J'bo
Cucumbers is what I'm thinking??

HEY SS what kind of protein pwd. are you drinking?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

cucs= cucumbers yes


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

I do prom3, which normally doesn't bother me but between the flax or the hemp, my tummy gets icky with the oil in the shakes.


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey Shortie!

Hate oil?  Guess you haven't tried MCT's!!!  Now that's sickly!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

3 sets of 8-10 reps of:
Flat Bench BB Press (w/ 1 warmup set)- 10x10lbs, 10x20lbs, 10x20lbs, 9x20lbs
Standing Cable Crosses (superset)-10x50lbs, 10x40lbs, 12x40lbs
Pushups (superset)- 11, 10, 9
Swiss Ball Flyes-3x10x20lbs

Ok I know I did a great workout because after I was done tried to do a pushup and there was NO WAY!!!
Abs
3 Trisets of:
20,19,18 reps Decline weighted crunches with 25lbs
20,20,18 reps Reverse crunches
20x3 reps weighted cable crunches 80lbs


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

new pictures as promised and I am early


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

another


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

one more


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

last one


----------



## brennan (Jul 28, 2003)

hot...lookin good ss...but why so far away in the pics?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

They are too small!!   

But you are looking HOT!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

I had resize them to get them to post I am sorry my friend is no good at digitals so these are ones I took by myself since hers were done in movie mode on my camera  LOL


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2003)

Haha, your friend doesn't seem all too good with tech-stuff 
Even though they are small I can tell that you are an absolute hottie!  

Btw, 1033 posts! Congrats!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 29, 2003)

Woo Hoo! Where's the Kini shot???


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 29, 2003)

MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2003)

Morning!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 29, 2003)

Ok I can chat now I just had to go get food before all the pills I took came back up I was so hungry  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 29, 2003)

The pictures my friend took at the gym yesterday were closer but since they were in movie mode  LOL  They didn't quite work but I talked to her this mornign doing cardio and her and I are going to practice posing together and then I will do it alone during the week, just easier that way, but at least good on the weekends to be with someone


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2003)

Damn Pam, you dont use a lot of dots, do you  I almost lost my breath reading that last sentence 

You at work yet?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 29, 2003)

morning babes


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2003)

Hey Jenny!  
Glad to see your hot ass here!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 29, 2003)




----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2003)

How are you doing today? Feeling better?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 29, 2003)

yes. feeling much better....o you talkin to me?
talked to my mother last night and she is feeling a bit better.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2003)

Yes, I was talking to you  Glad to hear you're doing better! 

I felt like crap this morning, but feel real good now!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 29, 2003)

Glad to hear everything is better for both jens : )


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 29, 2003)

you who....where is my SS?  where are my girls today  whoring by myself


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 29, 2003)

you can whore on my thread any day : )


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 29, 2003)

your thread is too damn serious.
btw i bought a case of vanilla d.coke yesterday. mmmmm.
going to try it with protein powder after the shoot.
no tuna though


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2003)

J'Bo, I'm here again!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 29, 2003)

thank god....i was dying over here...where did shorty go


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2003)

Dunno..  She's hardly been around today  I hope she's okay! 
I'm going to bed now, have a great day sweetie!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I do prom3, which normally doesn't bother me but between the flax or the hemp, my tummy gets icky with the oil in the shakes.



Thanks! I haven't tried that one yet! 
I always have pb with my shakes.. hope thats okay! 


Ohhh and Jen thanks for answering the cucumber question yesteday.. I forgot I asked u that! Duh!
 

SS YOU LOOK GREATTTTTTTTT IN YOUR PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!

You ROCK!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 29, 2003)

OMG....you guys have to try this.
dieting just doesnt taste like dieting anymore.

1 can of diet vanilla coke
plus
1.5 scoops of vanilla protein powder
-shake the protein with small amount of water til mixed well
-pour coke into protein
THEN HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!! its sooooo good.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 29, 2003)

I am HERE!!!!!!!!!!  Freakiung a*&*&%^*&^T  I got a call at 6:40 this morning from my bar job wondering where I was, well I told them I had no clue i was suppossed tow rok so I had to go into work with no shower, EWWWWW, and I just got off, with only a protein shake, yeah cranky Pam!!!!!!!  But I am going to eat and will be happy again    Solets whore away gals


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2003)

What kind of bar opens up at 6:30 in the morning???


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2003)

thats what i was thinking????


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 29, 2003)

It is a sports bar and grill and so it is a full restaurant and bar so we get a wide variety of people


----------



## brennan (Jul 29, 2003)

damn who can start drinkin at 6:30 in the morning


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 29, 2003)

We get a ton of people who have worked the graveyard shift and hungovers.  And some lifetime drunks  LOL  But we are also well known in town for our great breakfast at a grea t price.  You should see how much food you can get for like 7 dollars and under


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 29, 2003)

Ok I had underwater eighing done today and am not posting result but lets just say this gave me bit of umph to add to my drive.  So screw any sort of cheating and any thoughts of it!!!!!!!!!  Damn it I am going to kick this thing in the ass!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 29, 2003)

and you will sweetheart...without a doubt you will come out on top   night and i will talk to you tomorrow....when i start whining about my tastless saltless food


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 29, 2003)

Oh food for yesterday and today-

7/28/03

6:30am-1/2 grapefruit, 6 whites and 2 whole
9:30am-1.5 scoop protein, 1tbsp hemp, cuces
12:30pm-1/2c brown rice, 5 oz chicken
3:30pm- can tuna, tsp flax, cuces
7pm- 5oz steak, cuces
9pm- 1.5 scoop protein

7/29/03
6am- 1/3c oats, 6 whites 1 whole
9am-1.5 scoop protein, 1 tbsp olive oil (stupid day of work and had no flax or hemp) tomatoes
1pm- 5oz turkey, cuces
4:30pm- can of tuna 1tsp flax cuces
7:45pm- 5 oz chicken, cuces
9:30pm- 1.5 scoop protein

oh and supps am taking and when-
meal 1-multi, vit C, calcium, ALA 250mg, Ginger root, 4 liver tabs
meal 2-ALA 250mg,  ginger root, (trib), 4 liver tabs
meal 3- ALA 250mg, ginger root, Vit C, 4 liver tabs
meal 4- ALA 250mg, ginger root, (trib) 4 Liver tabs
meal 5-ALA 250mg, ginger root, vit C, 4 liver tabs
meal 6- ALA 250mg, ginger root, (trib), 4 liver tabs

4am-2 EC stack, 1 greent tea, 1/2 yohimbe
10am-1 EC stack, 1 green tea, 1/2 yohimbe
4pm- 2 EC stack, 1 green tea, 1/2 yohimbe
before cardio or training 1 l-carnitine 1000mg

in next week or so after EC bottle runs out am switching to norphedrine


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 29, 2003)

you are so cute, enjoy your sleep you deserve it, and I hope i haven't totally ticked off darren since he wanted to talk after i got home and didn't want to talk i was so upset.............. to you my dear


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 29, 2003)

here is to sweet dreams  

http://www.coolbuddy.com/wallpapers/maleceleb/vin_diesel32.htm

it is now on my desktop


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 29, 2003)

Oh how i love that picture


----------



## brennan (Jul 29, 2003)

damn u guys are really focused on this website...wit the diets and all that...i mean i take my supplements and train hard but u guys make me feel like a slacker...haha keep up the good work ss....lookin dope!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh I totally spaced yesterday when I went to the store last night that i was suppossed to get grapefruit so I was out this morning so I had to improvise with strawberries, 10 to be exact, put it through fitday.com and the cal content and CHO content came out to be the same and strawberries are low on the glycemic index, so I hope that work


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Strawberries work SS  A lot of fiber in it! And it's yummy!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

I like them too, oh jenny oh i wasn't going to say but this is why i freaked out and forgot grapefruit at store after my weighing, tey told me 24% with the skinfold and 26% with the underwater weighing  :bawl:


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by brennan *_
> damn who can start drinkin at 6:30 in the morning



that depends on where you are ... if it's on vacation, then anytime is a good time to drink


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Aww, shortstuff! Don't feel bad! You look absolutely amazing honey!! That's what matters! 

Don't pout, you look much hotter when you're smiling


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Yeay, NT is here to whore with us!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

I had sargeant j'bo set me straight    No I am good now, just going to keep on moving and dang it it will be awesome     YEAH HI NT!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19750


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

yes SS smiling burns more calories  and strawberries and blueberries are just fine every once in a while.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 30, 2003)

morniing ladies.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

I am going grocery shopping today since I am working a half day to go and get a pedicure, hair done and grocery shopping for darren and I    so that means grapefruit  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

remember when i was telling you that 3pm was when i usually burn out  well its 11am and i am sucked dry


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

I AM WORKING A HALF DAY!!!!!!!!!  ANCE:  :BANANA:  :KISS:  WILL BE THINKING OF YOU AS I GET MY PEDICURE AND HAIR DONE AND TAN


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

noooooooo dont leave me...i am leaving at 3pm to get my hair done too..........Jenny is going BLONDE baby........gotta see if they really have more fun


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

oh trust me they do, i am going chunky blonde!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

as you requested...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

Ok food and workouts for today:

6:30am-  6whites, 2 whole 10 strawberries
9:30am- 1.5 scoop protein, 1tbsp hemp, tomato
1:15pm-1/2c brown rice, 5oz chicken
4:30pm-can tuna, tsp flax, cuces
7pm- 5 oz steak, cuces
9pm-1.5 scoop protein

wide grip lat pulls- 10x50lbs, 3x60lbs, 10x70lbs (assisted)
superset
wide grip pullups/close grip pullsups (assisted) 3xfailure apx 10
seated rope rows-10x40lbs, 3x10x50lbs
weighted hyper extensions-3x12x25lbs

abs-
leg raises to tuck-3x15
planks raises-2x35sec, 45sec
weighted obliques- 10lbs, 15, 13, 12


----------



## brennan (Jul 30, 2003)

ss ur so fine...come holla at me...ahah im so cocked right now


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Ok food and workouts for today:
> 
> 6:30am-  6whites, 2 whole 10 strawberries
> ...



Great Job sexy


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by brennan *_
> ss ur so fine...come holla at me...ahah im so cocked right now



I hope you mean cocked as in drunk  otherwise keep that to yourself babe


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Morning J'bo


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 31, 2003)

mmmmmmmmm, the wide grip lat pull down I can't remember if it is gravitron, will have to look but I know to do the 70lbs I had to be assisted or I could hardly do any  LOL, and sorry about the lack of weight on obliques, I was so dead by then but yes mam will do more next time


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 31, 2003)

Oh and by the way I am going to be dead driving to the airport because of J'bo's shoulder workout  LOL  I AM GOING TO DIE!!!!!     but i still love her


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

Thats sargent J'Bo baby 

Oh yah that is a great shoulder workout. Hope you have power steering


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 31, 2003)

AND NOW POWER STEARING, OK AM OFF NOW FOR REAL  BYE!!!!!!!  :WAVE:  :KISS:


----------



## brennan (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I hope you mean cocked as in drunk  otherwise keep that to yourself babe




yep "cocked" as in drunk...i was wrecked that nite...weeee


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

I bet Pam is having fun right now!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

when i talked to her last night she sure was


----------



## brennan (Aug 1, 2003)

j'bo...wats up with u and donuts? ahha


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

She had time for you last night??


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

donuts are the BEST 
heading out the door. have a great weekend everyone.
post pics as soon as i get them.
gonna need help resizing them though.
jenny she took a breather and said hello


----------



## brennan (Aug 1, 2003)

donuts are good....but not good for ya...hmmm wat was ss doin last nite?? ahahah weeeeeeee


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2003)

if you can't find anyone to resize them, I will, although I don't think you'll be at a shortage of volunteers.  Good luck and have fun!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 1, 2003)

You guys are so funny, trhis sucks I am at work now, he is at home    Oh well, breather time  LOL  J what are you still doing here


----------



## brennan (Aug 1, 2003)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeee....so bored!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 1, 2003)

Hey shrimp whats up


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 1, 2003)

trying to pretend to work and my shoulders hurt!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

So, Pam.. Did you have fun this weekend?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 4, 2003)

I did and now I am going to be a wreck today, in about 12 hours I have to say goodbye to him  :bawl:  He didn' let me eat any wedding cake, and my treat his weekend was some peanut butter instead of flax or hemp because it was easier to carry and sugar free fat free pudding, made with soy milk, oh and a few sugar free popsicles, since I didn't get cake


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

Aww sweets, I'm sorry he's got to leave soon! 

Really good job on the diet!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 4, 2003)

I still want some ffreaking wedding cake  LOL    and they had my favorite KIND!!!!!  Lemon poppyseed witrh cream cheese filling!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 4, 2003)

you are such a dedicated hotty!
soon Darren wont have to come and go...he will just come and come.  k guess i am still silly. Hope you had a great time last night.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 4, 2003)

Oh yeah my j'bo is here, yeah we had a great time except the guy who introduced us and a great friend of ours and who was suppossed to be in the wedding yestrday is in the hospital right now.  I know sad, So I am gtting him a card and trying to work and spend a little more time with darren.  
PS.  Jbo don't kill me I am doing cardio tonight after he leaves, with extra cardio in between


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

Stay away from that wedding cake 

Do you and Darren have any plans of moving together? How long have you been dating?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 4, 2003)

we have been dating four months but unless he can get a job here that pays the same as he gets paid there or i finish school we have to stay apart, but we have a written contract with his uncle to buy a pure bred lab in 18 months, YEAH!!!@  Which means I have to finish school by then and then we will probably be engaged by then


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 4, 2003)

at that


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 4, 2003)

I know  :0  Feel bad though he was getting the third degree about it all from all my friends LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 4, 2003)

thats normal especially since you two go to so many weddings  

like the new title


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 4, 2003)

I love it, so what exactly have you eben eatingmissy, or dare I ask    :rolling:


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 4, 2003)

oh havent been eating very bad...but i have been indulgin  
i am heading to the beach for the day.
talk to you later.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 4, 2003)

bye hun, when I talk to you you may have to cheer me up


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 4, 2003)

j'bo you offseason diet will be ready to go by end of the day and bot you are going to LOVE IT !! and yes you can have bagels actually 2 times a week : )


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> bye hun, when I talk to you you may have to cheer me up



SS...as soon as i get home i will PM you. remember that in only 2 leg days you wil see him again 

HAN...dont post that near SS you dodo head.  and i thought that i could have them 3 times a week


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 4, 2003)

yeah npo talking about food other then meat and veggies near me    I am hungry!!!!!!!!!!!!!  And want good food!!!!!!  Since I didn't have any all weekend!!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 4, 2003)

atleast i did not post it  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 4, 2003)

That would have been plain old mean


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 4, 2003)

yes it would been....you mean bagels , brown rice.... LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 4, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Aug 4, 2003)

obviously HAN has nothing better to do then torture people today :rolleye: i am back from the beach. Heading over to a friends house for a girls night of food and movies and boy talk


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 4, 2003)

HAVE FUN!!!!  I am laying here getting my last it of alone time before heading to the airport and then to do cardio  (by myself)  :bawl:


----------



## brennan (Aug 4, 2003)

engaged at ur age? damn


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 4, 2003)

not yet silly, but i can't see myself with anyone else


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 4, 2003)

i am so happy for you SS. psst i got news too...check pm's


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 4, 2003)

Ok I checked PM's nothing there   Just got home from the hospital visiting a friend and it is almost 11pm so I am saying screw cardio, I am short on meals today as is and I need my freaking carb meal that I was suppossed to have on Sat or Sun but neither were lifting days.  So tomorrow I will write more but for now I am going to grub and then crash and am getting up tomorrow morning to do the cardio I didn't do today


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

Morning!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 4, 2003)

Morning Jenny!!!!    sorry if I seem cranky, I am, Darren is gone, my friend is in the hospital and I didn't get to do cardio today, but lifted so I feel ok, and my meals are so off, today, got four normal ones in, then had a protein bar and little bit ago and now am getting ready to grub!!!!   :chomping:


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

Aww, Pam, you're allowed to be cranky today! I know you're sad about Darren leaving...
Why is your friend in the hospital?
Just be right back in the swing of things tomorrow with meals and cardio, you'll be fine!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 4, 2003)

I know and thank you for understanding Jenny    You are too sweet    He is bleeding from his colon the doctors think it is crones disease but aren';t sure yet, he had a coloscopy today and they get results tomorrow  I know I hate seeing my friends hurt


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

Awww..  That's terrible!

I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 4, 2003)

He will I am sure, he is a great guy and I think the fact that he is so healthy is finally working to his advantage  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

Ok So here is my first real post in a while but I figure I will wite yesterday and today, and just keep a moving from here.

8/4/03-

7am-  2 whole eggs, 6 whites, 1/2 grapefruit
11am- 5oz turkey, 2oz potato
2:00pm- 5oz steak, cuces
5pm-1.5 scoop protein
10pm- protein bar
11:30pm-1c brown rice, 3 oz potato, banana, 1tbsp flax

Bench Press-10x10lbs, 10x20lbs, 9x20lbs, 10x20lbs (assisted)
superset-cable crossovers-3x10x30lbs
pushups til failure
swissball flys-3x20lbs
dropset pec deck-60lbs and down til failure


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2003)

SS~ I'm sorry to hear about your friend!! I hope hes going to be okay!!
I'll keep him & you in my thoughts & prayers!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

your journal is a mess already  i cant find a single workout log you silly girl....stop the whoring!

 Legs & Abs
Walking Lunges
Superset: Hack Squats & DB SL Deads
Leg Extensions
Superset: Deep Smith Squats & Lying Leg Curls
Superset: Abductors & Adductors

3 Trisets of: 
Decline Crunches w/ 15lb plate (20 reps)
Oblique Raises with 25lb Plate (10 reps each side)
Hanging Leg Raises (12 reps)
[/COLOR]


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

Oh I am so going to throw up, was going to do cardio on lunch and I don't know if I want to anymore,  LOL


----------



## brennan (Aug 6, 2003)

wats goin on in your avi ss? lol


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

That is from the bachelorette party last friday night that is a girlfreind of mine, the bride, she was really drunk  LOL


----------



## brennan (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> That is from the bachelorette party last friday night that is a girlfreind of mine, the bride, she was really drunk  LOL



HOLLA! weddings are a such a good time


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2003)

especially the ones where you get to kiss the bride!


----------



## brennan (Aug 6, 2003)

ya i can imagine...i cant wait for that day...but not just yet...im only 21 so i figure i'll have my bride when im 26ish...hopefully, but ya never know...


----------

